# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  28 जनवरी, 2011 : लाला लाजपत राय जयन्ती

## guruji

भारतीय संस्कृति के  सच्चे उपासक लाला लाजपत राय का जन्म 28 जनवरी, 1865 को पंजाब के फरीदकोट  में हुआ था। पिता लाला राधाकृष्ण अध्यापक और दादा लुधियाना जिले के एक  दुकानदार थे। 1880 में उन्होंने कलकत्ता और पंजाब विश्वविद्यायल की प्रवेश  परीक्षा एक वर्ष में पास की और 1882 में आगे पढ़ने के लिए लाहौर चले गये।  यहीं वे आर्यसमाज के सम्पर्क में आये और उसके सदस्य बन गये।


30  अक्टूबर 1883 को जब अजमेर में स्वामी दयानन्द सरस्वती का देहान्त हो गया,  तो उन्होंने 9 नवम्बर 1883 को लाहौर में आर्यसमाज की ओर से शोकसभा का आयोजन  किया। इस सभा के अन्त में यह निश्चित हुआ कि स्वामी जी की स्मृति में एक  ऐसे महाविद्यालय की स्थापना की जाये जिसमें वैदिक साहित्य, संस्कृति तथा  हिन्दी की उच्च शिक्षा के साथ-साथ अंग्रेजी और पाश्चात्य ज्ञान-विज्ञान में  भी छात्रों को शिक्षा दी जाये। 1886 में जब इस शिक्षण संस्थान की स्थापना  हुई तो आर्यसमाज के अन्य नेताओं के साथ लाला लाजपतराय का भी इसके संचालन  में महत्त्वपूर्ण योगदान रहा।

1906 में वे प० गोपालकृष्ण गोखले के  साथ कांग्रेस के एक शिष्टमण्डल के सदस्य के रूप में इंग्लैड गये। यहाँ से  वे अमेरिका चले गये। उन्होंने कई बार विदेश यात्राएँ की और वहाँ रहकर  पश्चिमी देशों के समक्ष भारत की राजनैतिक परिस्थिति की वास्तविकता से लोगों  को परिचित कराया तथा उन्हें स्वाधीनता आन्दोलन की जानकारी दी।

लाला  लाजपतराय ने अपने सहयोगियों; लोकमान्य तिलक तथा विपिनचन्द्र पाल के साथ  मिलकर कांग्रेस में उग्र विचारों का सूत्रपात किया। 1885 में अपनी स्थापना  से लेकर लगभग बीस वर्षो तक कांग्रेस ने एक राजभवन संस्था का चरित्र बनाये  रखा था।

1907 में जब पंजाब के किसानों में अपने अधिकारों को लेकर  चेतना उत्पन्न हुई तो सरकार का क्रोध लालाजी तथा सरदार अजीत सिंह (शहीद  भगतसिंह के चाचा) पर उमड़ पड़ा और इन दोनों देशभक्त नेताओं को देश से  निर्वासित कर उन्हें पड़ोसी देश बर्मा के मांडले नगर में नजरबंद कर दिया,  किन्तु देशवासियों द्वारा सरकार के इस दमनपूर्ण कार्य का प्रबल विरोध किये  जाने पर सरकार को अपना यह आदेश वापस लेना पड़ा। लालाजी के पुनः स्वदेश आने  पर देशवासियों ने उनका जोरदार स्वागत किया।

----------


## guruji

एक बार बंगाल, मध्यप्रदेश तथा राजस्थान में भयंकर अकाल  पड़ा, उस दौरान लालाजी ने अकाल पीड़ितों की सहायता का कार्य अपने ऊपर लेकर इन  क्षेत्रों में अन्न की व्यवस्था की। 1905 में हिमाचल प्रदेश में भयंकर  भूकम्प आया। उस समय भी लालाजी सेवा-कार्य में जुट गये और डी०ए०वी० कालेज  लाहौर के छात्रों के साथ भूकम्प-पीड़ितों को राहत प्रदान की।

1907  में सूरत के प्रसिद्ध कांग्रेस अधिवेशन में लाला लाजपतराय ने अपने  सहयोगियों के द्वारा राजनीति में गरम दल की विचारधारा का सूत्रपात किया और  जनता को यह विश्वास दिलाने में सफल हो गये थे कि केवल प्रस्ताव पास करने और  गिड़गिड़ाने से स्वतंत्रता नहीं मिलने वाली है।

प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध  के दौरान वे एक प्रतिनिधि मण्डल के सदस्य के रूप में पुनः इंग्लैंड गये और  देश की आजादी के लिए प्रबल जनमत जागृत किया। वहाँ से वे जापान होते हुए  अमेरिका चले गये और स्वाधीनता-प्रेमी अमरिकावासियों के समक्ष भारत की  स्वाधीनता का पथ प्रबलता से प्रस्तुत किया। 20 फरवरी 1920 को जब वे स्वदेश  लौटे तो अमृतसर में जलियावाला बाग काण्ड हो चुका था और सारा राष्ट्र  असन्तोष की ज्वाला में जल रहा था। इसी बीच महात्मा गांधी ने असहयोग आन्दोलन  आरम्भ किया तो लालाजी पूर्ण तत्परता के साथ इस संघर्ष में जुट गये।

1920  में वे कलकत्ता में आयोजित कांग्रेस के विशेष अधिवेशन के अध्यक्ष बने। उन  दिनों सरकारी शिक्षण संस्थानों के बहिष्कार, विदेशी वस्त्रों के त्याग,  अदालतों का बहिष्कार, शराब के विरुद्ध आन्दोलन, चरखा और खादी का प्रचार  जैसे कार्यक्रमों को कांग्रेस ने अपने हाथ में ले रखा था, जिसके कारण जनता  में एक नई चेतना का प्रादुर्भाव हो चला था।

1924 में लालाजी  कांग्रेस के अन्तर्गत बनी स्वराज्य पार्टी में शामिल हो गये और केन्द्रीय  धारा सभा के सदस्य चुन लिए गये। जब उनका पं० मोतीलाल नेहरू से कतिपय  राजनैतिक प्रश्नों पर मतभेद हो गया तो उन्होंने नेशनलिस्ट पार्टी का गठन  किया और पुनः असेम्बली में पहुँच गये।

1925 में उन्हें हिन्दू  महासभा के कलकत्ता अधिवेशन का अध्यक्ष बनाया गया। उन दिनों हिन्दू महासभा  का कोई स्पष्ट राजनैतिक कार्यक्रम नहीं था और वह मुख्य रूप से हिन्दू  संगठन, अछूतोद्धार, शुद्धि जैसे सामाजिक कार्यक्रमों में ही दिलचस्पी लेती  थी। इसी कारण कांग्रेस से उसे थोड़ा भी विरोध नहीं था। यद्यपि संकीर्ण  दृष्टि से अनेक राजनैतिककर्मी लालाजी के हिन्दू महासभा में रुचि लेने से  नाराज भी हुए, किन्तु उन्होंने इसकी कभी परवाह नहीं की और वे अपने  कर्तव्यपालन में ही लगे रहे।

30 अक्टूबर, 1928 को अंग्रेजों द्वारा  नियुक्त साइमन कमीशन लाहौर पहुँचा। जनता के प्रबल विरोध को देखते हुए  सरकार ने धारा 144 लगा दी। लालाजी के नेतृत्व में नगर के हजारों लोग कमीशन  के सदस्यों को काले झण्डे दिखाने के लिए रेलवे स्टेशन पहुँचे और ‘साइमन  वापस जाओ’ के नारों से आकाश गुँजा दिया। इस पर पुलिस को लाठीचार्ज का आदेश  मिला। उसी समय अंग्रेज सार्जेंट साण्डर्स ने लालाजी की छाती पर लाठी का  प्रहार किया जिससे उन्हें सख्त चोट पहुँची। उसी सायं लाहौर की एक विशाल  जनसभा में एकत्रित जनता को सम्बोधित करते हुए नरकेसरी लालाजी ने गर्जना  करते हुए कहा- “मेरे शरीर पर पडी़ लाठी की प्रत्येक चोट अंग्रेजी साम्राज्य  के ताबूत की आखिरी कील का काम करेगी और अखंड भारत को मजवूती देगी।" इस  दारुण प्रहात से आहत लालाजी ने अठारह दिन तक विषम ज्वर पीड़ा भोगकर 17  नवम्बर 1928 को परलोक के लिए प्रस्थान किया।

लाजपत राय की आर्यसमाज  के संस्थापक स्वामी दयानंद एवं उनके कार्यों के प्रति अनन्य निष्ठा थी।  हिंदू समाज में व्याप्त बुराइयों पर स्वामी दयानंद ने डटकर प्रहार किया था।  स्वामी दयानंद जी के देहावसान के बाद लाजपत राय ने आर्यसमाज के कार्यों को  पूरा करने के लिए स्वयं को समर्पित कर दिया। लाजपत राय ने इटली के  क्रांतिकारी ‘मैजिनी’ के जीवनवृत्त को जब पढ़ा तो मैजिनी को उन्होंने अपने  जीवन का आदर्श ही बना लिया-बाद में उन्होंने मैजिनी की उत्कृष्ट रचना,  ‘ड्यूटीज ऑफ मैन’ का उर्दू में अनुवाद भी किया।

लालाजी जी को  श्रद्धांजलि देते हुए महात्मा गांधी ने कहा था-"भारत के आकाश पर जब तक  सूर्य का प्रकाश रहेगा, लालाजी जैसे व्यक्तियों की मृत्यु नहीं होगी। वे  अमर रहेंगे।" लालाजी आज भी भारतीय इतिहास के पन्नों पर अमर हैं।

----------

